
FTC clears Facebook's acquisition of Instagram - markerdmann
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2012-08-22/business/sns-rt-us-facebook-instagrambre87l14w-20120822_1_instagram-alexei-oreskovic-facebook
======
loceng
I wonder how shareholders feel about this.. Do they think it will have a
positive impact on Facebook's value and help them stay market share?

